# ERste eindrücke vermitteln..



## Kleiner_Hexer (22. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand mal ein bisschen von seinen Eindrücken als Bärenschamane erzählen kann denn durch die Klassenbeschreibung kann ich mir nicht wirklich viel drunter vorstellen wie das kämpfen bzw. das heilen von statten gehen soll.

Danke im vorraus

Kleiner_Hexer


----------



## Jasaad (23. Mai 2008)

Also:

Als Bärenschamane kämpft mit einer 2 Hand Waffe (Nur stumpfe).

Heilen tust du einmal durch einen zauber bei dem du beim nächsten Nahkampfangriff einen Hot auf die ganze gruppe machst. Dann gibts noch nen feat im Zorn Baum wodurch du einen buff bekommst bei dem dein nächster zauber "Blutsturz" verstärkt wird.
Und dann hast du noch einen normalen, ziemlich starken Heilzauber der alle vor dir trifft.

Dann gibts noch einige Feats die deine Regeneration verbessern und dafür sorgen dass du mehr schaden machst und besser heilst.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (23. Mai 2008)

Also ist es sag ich mal mehr nen Supporter als nen Fulltime-Heiler? finde das System das alle klassen mit in den Kampf eingebunden werden echt klasse. Also denke mal das ich nachher einen Anspielen werde da er sich eigentlich garnicht schlecht anhört.


----------



## Jasaad (23. Mai 2008)

Nich tnur Supporter. Wie du ja schon selber schreibst machen alle Klassen schaden. Also kannst du den Bärenschamanen als vollwertigen Heiler ansehen. Am besten heilen kann der Mitrapriester, aber meine rmeinung nach spielen sich Caster sehr langweillig (wobei ich spellweaving noch nicht getestet habe).


----------



## Zartek (24. Mai 2008)

also ich fand den bärenschamanen eher enttäuschend... ich habe gestern bis level 15 gespielt... was echt nicht grade mal in ner stunde oder so geht... und dann habe ich gemerkt das ich als schamie immer sterbe jetz habe ich mir dann en eroberer gemacht... und siehe da .. alles geht schneller


----------



## Melian (24. Mai 2008)

habe ähnliche probleme in der soloquest. Da sterb ich, wenns zwei Gegner gleichen Levels sind.. bei Tage kann ich zwei gegner desselben levels locker killen.. ??


----------



## Firderis (25. Mai 2008)

Zartek schrieb:


> also ich fand den bärenschamanen eher enttäuschend... ich habe gestern bis level 15 gespielt... was echt nicht grade mal in ner stunde oder so geht... und dann habe ich gemerkt das ich als schamie immer sterbe jetz habe ich mir dann en eroberer gemacht... und siehe da .. alles geht schneller


Unbedingt auf die Zähne beissen, ab Level 15 beginnt der Bärenschamane besser zu werden. Und später macht er dann wirklich grossen Spass, auch gegen vier Gegner gleichzeitig


----------



## Zartek (25. Mai 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Unbedingt auf die Zähne beissen, ab Level 15 beginnt der Bärenschamane besser zu werden. Und später macht er dann wirklich grossen Spass, auch gegen vier Gegner gleichzeitig


Ja ich habe auch tatsächlich auf die Zähne gebissen, da mein lvl 15 Eroberer in der Solo q einen Bug hatte, weshalb ich nicht weiterspielen konnte, jetz ist mein Bärenschamane lvl 20 und er ist schon besser, ich hoffe er wird noch besser, und eine Frage kriegt er noch bessere heals? und kann er sich irgendwann in einen Bären verwandeln?


----------



## Flamewalker (25. Mai 2008)

Ok,hab mal ne Allgemeine Frage:
Ich sterbe auch sehr sehr oft und bei 2 Gegner kite ich sie schon näher zum sterbepunkt um eben einen zu töten und es dann nicht zu weit zu meiner Leiche zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Vorgehensweise ist die, dass ich rangehe, erneuern zünde und kloppe....(also auch kombos,wobei einige sich kaum lohnen da die gegner zu schnell down sind....oder ich^^)

habe auch den Skillpunkt gesetzt für diesen Blutsturz...jedoch hab ich diese Fähigkeit mit lvl13 nicht....
wann bekomm ich sie oder hab ich was vergessen?Schon eigenartig,denn das wäre ein weiterer Heileffekt...

Und warum wird er ab 15 besser? Ich hab nämlich echt kaum noch laune den zu spielen....
Die "Heilung" ist momentan so bei +2 pro schlag und selber kassier ich bei gleichleveligen so um die -20 Schaden... ;(
LG Manu


----------



## Jasaad (25. Mai 2008)

Du hast Blutsturz noch nicht? Müsstest du glaube ich eigentlich. Sobald du blutsturz hast geht alles viel leichter. Danach hast du dann noch nen zusätzlichen Heilzauber der direkt heilt und nicht als Hot.

Außerdem: Auch als heiler kann man Tränke nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach vorm kämpfen einwerfen, wenn man ein wenig schaden hat noch Blutsturz dazu und ab gehts.


----------



## Konin (25. Mai 2008)

Flamewalker schrieb:


> ...Und warum wird er ab 15 besser? Ich hab nämlich echt kaum noch laune den zu spielen....



Also auch in den offizellen Foren, wurde ja erwähnt, das es ne Qual is den Schamanen bis 15 zu leveln (allerdings wohl auch bei anderen Klassen).

Als ich 16 wurde hab ich mich allerdings auch gefragt, wie ich das durchgehalten habe. Nun schaff ich auch 2 Gegner meiner Stufe endlich.

Mit 15 bei den Kombos nen Cast der der gegner zurückwirft (ähnlich dem Schmettern) und nen die Situation immer klärt, wenn man ihn benutzt (leider 60 Sekunden Abklingzeit), nen hübschen Ausdauerbuff und die erste 2er Kombo. Die Beschreibung von Mahnender Treffer III legt zwar nahe, das eher im Gruppenspiel zu benutzen aber die Kombo ist auch erste Wahl im Solo-Spiel, da sie dick Schaden macht.


----------



## Scark (25. Mai 2008)

Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass es ab lvl 15 relativ flott geht. wenn man später den zusätzlichen heilzauber bekommt und dickere keulen stimmt auch der schaden. dann schafft man 2 leute auf gleichem level eigentlich ohne große probleme. die umwerfen kombo sollte man in brenzligen situationen nutzen um die 2 heilzauber rauszuhauen.

mir geht er mittlerweile gut ab. hatte mit lvl 13 auch mal nen tiefpunkt. mittlerweile ist er 19 und ich bereue es nicht ihn weitergespielt zu haben.


----------



## Flamewalker (26. Mai 2008)

Aha, ok…klingt interessant.
Zum Blutsturz, hab ihn gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich musste erst einmal rechts bei Zauber draufklicken…dann wurden sie sichtbar, obwohl der Reiter aktiv war O.o
Nun mal ne Frage zur Vorgehensweise….
Ich Buff mich mit dem ich sag mal „Rüstungsbuff“, zünde „Erneuern“ und dann geh ich mit den Combos in den Kampf….wenn ich ordentlich Schaden kassiere benutz ich Blutsturz.
So nun die Frage, was macht denn der geskillte Blutsturz-Buff?
Da steht was von nem sekundären Heileffekt von Blutsturz. Wenn ich jedoch innerhalb dieser 10Sekunden im Kampf Blutsturz caste, erkenn ich zugegeben keine Veränderung…
Und welche Combos sind denn am Effektivsten, sprich mit welchen geht ihr so vor….ich
Mach das immer Random, was grad kein Cooldown hat, aber das kanns ja auch nicht sein oder?^^
LG und Danke schon mal im Vorraus,
Manu


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (26. Mai 2008)

also ich bin jetzt nen 40 schami und kann sagen das ich es nicht bereue..
am anfang bin ich am laufenden band gestorben und hab mir noch nen hox als twink gemacht der gruppen von gegner einfach so legen konnte..
naja hab meinen schami jetzt doch weitergespielt und muss sagen das ich als level 40 mittlerweile 2 level 41iger alleine packe. habe mittlerweile 5 buffs die alle 1std und länger dauern bis man sich rebuffen muss.
dazu kommen noch nen paar kurze und ziemlich starke einzel/gruppenbuffs die man im kampf reinhaut wenn es mal enger wird. mit den lebenspunkten ist der schami nicht so klasse knapp 900 gebufft auf level 40 und nen freund mit nem dunklen templer hat knapp 2300 unbufft..
im endeffekt spiele ich meinen kleinen ganz gerne auch wenn die anfangszeit überwindung gekostet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alvandea (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bärenfreunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja,

also ich habe auch ein Bärenschamanen angefangen mittlerweile Level 26 es ist hart zu questen am Anfang. Aber wenn er im Kampf ist und paar Sekunden schlägt geht es rund die Lebenspunkte gehen bei 2 Gegner kaum unter 80% (im gleichen Level circa) mehrere Gegner gehen auch man muß wirklich Blutsturz dauer spamen, Die Schläge und Kombos paar Level unter mir nutze ich nicht da sie kaum wirkung haben. 

Ich habe den Zorn Talentbaum gewählt. Zurzeit Spiele auf dem Rp-PvP Server und meine wenigen Lebenspunkte machen es doch manchmal schwer zu überleben wenn mir jemand an Kragen will, sterbe meißtens dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja gehört dazu, und ein Bärenschamanen in fahrt haut dann nichts mehr so schnell um.

Was Vergessen JA, der Schamane hat Style es sieht einfach Hammer aus wenn er sich bufft und dann im Kampf die Zauber wirkt dazu noch Mittlere Schwere Rüstung + Dicken Streitkolben den er Schwingt das hat was.

Mal gucken wie es ab Level 50 ist, er kann nur noch noch besser werden. Habe aber keine anderen Klassen angespielt keine Zeit um alles mal bis Level 20 zu zocken der Schamane dauert schon.

Grüße


----------



## Melian (26. Mai 2008)

bin jetzt level 13 und habe 3 punkte in diesem blutsturz talent dings.

problem: ich habe gar keine attacke die blutsturz heisst.. ??


----------



## Alvandea (26. Mai 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> bin jetzt level 13 und habe 3 punkte in diesem blutsturz talent dings.
> 
> problem: ich habe gar keine attacke die blutsturz heisst.. ??



Hi, eigendlich solltest du den haben gucke mal bei deinen Zaubern man kann auch sozusagen Registerleisten wechseln im Zaubermenü, ist ein sehr roter Button bei mir ist er auf der rechten Seite im Zaubermenü.
Und wenn du die normale Einstellung nutzt kommen alle neuen Sachen in die Schnellleiste, wenn die aber belegt ist mit Tränken etc. nicht. Schalte mal in der Benutzeroberfläche==>Hud , das deine neue Zauber Kombos in die 2. Schnellleiste kommen soll fei, dann einfach im Game ALT drücken und du siehst die 2. Leiste.

HF


----------



## z0r.de (26. Mai 2008)

Hatte bis Level 17 auch das Problem, dass ich die Spells nich gefunden bzw nich mal gesucht hab. Sprich, ich bin ohne Buffs, Heal, Blutfluss durch die Prärie und hab mich gewundert, dass nich nach jedem Klaps umfalle. Mittlerweile ballert der Schami aber doch ziemlich. 2-3 Mobs sind eigentlich kaum ein Problem, dank 2 Hots und nem halbwegs guten Heal. Und nach dem was man eigentlich überall liest, solls post 20 noch mehr abgehn. 
Was mich aber mal interessieren würde: Was bekommt man denn so unglaublich Gutes mit 20? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (27. Mai 2008)

Alvandea schrieb:


> Hi, eigendlich solltest du den haben gucke mal bei deinen Zaubern man kann auch sozusagen Registerleisten wechseln im Zaubermenü, ist ein sehr roter Button bei mir ist er auf der rechten Seite im Zaubermenü.
> Und wenn du die normale Einstellung nutzt kommen alle neuen Sachen in die Schnellleiste, wenn die aber belegt ist mit Tränken etc. nicht. Schalte mal in der Benutzeroberfläche==>Hud , das deine neue Zauber Kombos in die 2. Schnellleiste kommen soll fei, dann einfach im Game ALT drücken und du siehst die 2. Leiste.
> 
> HF




nich gefunden..


----------



## Flamewalker (27. Mai 2008)

Man klickt oben mittig am Bildschirm seine Fähigkeiten auf.
links sieht man "Kombos" und rechts müsste n graues Fenster sein mit "zaubersprüche" bzw "verbündete"
Klick einfach drauf und es erscheinen (vermutlich durch einen Fehler) die Fähigkeiten wie z.B. Blutsturz
LG Manu


----------



## BuzzerBeater (27. Mai 2008)

Das hört sich alles bis jetzt sehr sehr gut an:

Meine letzte Frage wäre die Gruppen nützlichkeit. Was kann er noch alles außer heilen was der Gruppe hilft?

Und bitte genau wenns geht.

mfg


----------



## Alvandea (27. Mai 2008)

Hi, also mitlerweile ist mein Schamane 32 und ein Kampfbär wenn es an durchhaltevermögen geht.

Er kann Stunen 2x einmal mit 60sec CD (der den Gegner auch wegschleudert)  und ein AE Stun mit 120sec CD, was im PvP und PvE um schnell ne heilung zu schmeißen recht nett ist, oder zu laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

3HoT´s habe ich die alle zusammen laufen, davon sind 2HoT´s die die gruppe mitheilen.

Naja mitlerweile habe ich 779Lebenspunkte was fast ein Onehit ist im PvP, also schnell mit dem Stun sein.
Dann hält man was aus, Bosse und diese Elitegegner die für Gruppenquest sind schafft er allein aber nur 2-3 Level schwächere weil die HoT´s einfach viel heilen, ticken mit 36-41 Lps circa alle 2 sekunden und zwar bis zu 3 stück zurzeit, habe nämlich noch Kampfgebrüll geskillt im Zornbaum, was die lebenspunkte erhöht (kurz) den schaden erhöht und noch heilt für die ganze Gruppe. 

Eigendlich ist fast alles für die Gruppe sein Gebrüll heilt, erhöht den Schaden, schwächt die Gegner, erhöht Lebenspunkte erhöht Manareg, Wiederstände also fähigkeiten ohne Ende. 

Dazu noch selfsbuffs die wenn mich Gegner angreifen Schaden bekommen (Gift).

Alles im allen ist die Buffleiste oben gerammelt voll wenn alles aktiv ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde nochmal ein Screen reinstellen, demnächst. Von Lyjan den BS auf Asgard

HF


----------



## Fandazma (30. Mai 2008)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde. 

Ich versuch immo (Level 17) immer 5 mal Blutsturz anzuhaben (is ja teilweise echt nervig)?

Hält man das in späteren Levels noch aus das durchzuziehen. Da bekommt man ja nen Knoten in die Finger vor lauter gedrücke.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (30. Mai 2008)

blutsturz 1-2 mal vor dem kampf und dann immer nach bedarf sonst klickste dich blöde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei starken gegnern oder massen spamme ich blutsturz nachtürlich wie nen verrückter ^^


----------



## Zartek (2. Juni 2008)

Also ich wollte hier einfach nochmal schreiben das ich auch meine entscheidung NICHT bereut habe, ein bärenschamane ist echt spitze, ich bin mittlerweile lvl 48 und schaffe locker 4  lvl 50 mobs, zudem ist es noch super wenn man z.B einen Wächter als kumpel hat, das perfekter 2er team wie ich finde, ich und mein Kumpel questen die ganze zeit und es geht spitze!


----------



## Varnamys (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo ihr Bären,
ich bin jetzt 54 und finde der Schami rockt Hyboria. Zünde auch immer vor dem Kampf "Erneuerung" und wenn ich dann zum Gegner gelaufen bin den "Blutsturz". Gegner auf gleicher Stufe liegen schon fast im Staub bevor ich eine zweite Kombo zünden konnte, daher sind auch mehrere Feinde mittlerweile kein Problem mehr. Beginne meist mit "Rüstung zerreissen".

Vorhin habe ich noch eine Quest erledigt in einem Gebiet wo die Gegner so 4-5 Lvl unter mir waren und sah mich plötzlich von 15-20 von den Vanir umzingelt inkl. zwei Bossen. Feige Säcke die. Haben durchaus noch Schaden an mir gemacht, aber mit Erneuerung, Blutsturz, zwischendurch wegschubsen und einer großen Heilung lagen sie alle am Boden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Hab mir mal ein Beispiel an Alvandea genommen und das andere mittlere Rüssiset aus dem Heiligtum zeigen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=3451:Morrain_...sschnitt.jpg]


----------



## Alvandea (23. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte ja nochmal nen Bild reinstellen. Das ist mein Bärenschamane im Heiligtum-Set (dropt da) habe kaum andere Klassen gesehen die so in Ihrer Rüstung glänzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS ich hole mir die Monster oft mit Bogen wenn man dann noch Erneuerung an hat bekommt man schon eine Heilung so das ich dann nur noch Blutsturz und Kampfgebrüll aktiv machen muß....


----------



## oeten (6. August 2008)

Grüsse,

Bin einer der glücklichen Buddy-key- Abstauber.

Hab mich eigentlich im Vorfeld gar net informiert, welche Klasse gut zu spielen ist.

Mein Bs heisst Nikkescha und befindet sich auf dem Server Mitra.

Teile die ansicht meiner BS- Kollegen; am Anfang stirbt man ohne Ende; ab LVL15 wirds besser und ab LVL20 richtig gut.

Finde die Idee einer Heilerklasse, die ordentlich aua macht und auch noch die Gruppe unterstützt, ziemlich genial.

Also ich werde mir AoC auf jeden Fall zulegen und meine Schamanin auch weiter als LVL24(momentan) spielen.


----------

